# Too many cigars....



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

After reading a post from nikesupremedunk about a cigar smoking spree it got me to thinking:

How many ciagrs are too many? Over the Labor Day weekend I was staying at home. 4 days off with really nothing pressing to do but enjoy the warm weather and sunshine. I had read wear others are having smokes for breakfast so I thought I would try that.

So my 4 days went basically like this:

Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon mornings: Drew Estate Red Eye with coffee in the backyard under the gazebo
Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon early afternoon: after cleaning the pool, chores etc in the backyard with a mild, 5 Vegas Classic, Macanudo Churchill, Kuba Kuba various others
Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon early evening: BBQ with friends at our house our theirs, some beers, before food a medium smoke like Gurka Vintage, Gran Habano Vintage, various others
Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon late evening: 2 fingers of Buffalo Trace or Glenfiditch with a medium to full smoke CAO Black, Jamie Garcia Especial, MAXX Brazil Cohiba Red Dot etc

Last but not least since I was going to take a smoke break for September I polished off a Cu -Avano Punisher with 3 fingers of some Padron teguila late Labor Day night.

Did I smoke too many cigars, 4 maybe 5 per day? Can you ruin your pallete with that type of smoking run? Honestly I enjoyed the heck out of that weekend!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

During the week, I usually smoke a cigar when I get home from work and another either before or after dinner. Every once in awhile I hit the lounge during the week and might smoke 3. On weekends I usually smoke 5-6 a day because I'm playing golf and hanging out. I've found some good budget sticks so the expense isn't draining my wallet. Due to some pre-existing health issues I only possess at best 20% of my smell and taste so I'm very sensitive in that area and have to really concentrate when I smoke to get all the nuiances of the cigar.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly, I think it's personal preference. What I've found about myself is that if I smoke more than two in a day, my palate is wasted. I also find that when I smoke more than two, it takes a bit more time for my voice to warm up for singing the next day, so I usually smoke only one on a Saturday (yeah, the whole church praise band thing on Sunday). And, of course, the huge elephant in the forum, the C-word. How many cigars in a day every day before you really need to reconsider what you're doing? I don't know. My ER doc friend tells me that the majority of studies on smoking are done on frequent cigarette smokers who inhale or cigar smokers who smoke machine rolled crap and inhale... and that the research available shows that cigar smokers who don't inhale are at no more risk than non-smokers... when the cigars are limited up to 3 per day or so...

And if I'm being completely honest, I have a friend who was a cigar smoker (probably 5 per day average) who will undergo surgery to fight off oral cancer (44mm tumor on the base of his tongue). This isn't a small ordeal, either. His surgery will require that his face be split open and a good portion of the base of his tongue near his throat will be removed. He will need to relearn to swallow and eat and of course the scarring will probably be not so good. There are two things to consider with this, though... he will not be able to do chemo because he has already had oral cancer once and can't tolerate more chemo. Secondly, he smoked cigars heavily... even to the point of inhaling. This isn't meant to be a downer, guys and gals, this is simply what he is going through. I also have no evidence that points directly to his cigar smoking... but it IS scary. Yes, we reap what we sow and we're all aware of the risks involved in this hobby. I, for one, will continue to enjoy my cigars as long as my life (and my wife) allow me to (and I may even renig on the wife thing if she starts in on me. 

That being said, I've been taking a week off between smokes lately, and I'm finding that I enjoy my cigars a lot more when I smoke them. My palate recovers fully and the flavors are so intense. And if I limit myself, I've found that I truly enjoy the cigar much more than if I do it on a daily basis.

Again, this is personal preference and I know there are many of you guys out there who enjoy 3 or more per day and I say, God bless you. But for me personally, I limit it a bit so that I may enjoy it more. Hope I haven't pissed too many of my friends here on Puff off because I love you all and consider you brothers and sisters.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

I always finish my day at 3pm, When the weather is good I grab a couple of sticks a book, some port and head for my little Island of solitude under a big shade tree. I read, I relax, I solve homework problems. Once or twice a month somebody usually drops by with a 6 pack I'm thankful for good friends. My sticks are also "affordable" (I got kids in college and 3 still making their way to college :biggrin: ) I enjoy my sticks they are probably considered "Rockets" to most here But they get me by.

So I smoke 2 a day on average.

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's a thread asking a similar question:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/316039-too-much.html

There are basically three options:

1. Close your eyes, don't worry about the consequences, and do whatever you feel like doing.
2. Fret about all the possible problems and consequences, to the point that it actually takes away from your enjoyment of the hobby
3. Do a little research, make an informed decision about what you think is appropriate, and then relax and enjoy.

For me, that third option led me to a limit of 3 cigars per week, in order to limit the impact to the family budget and to my health, and frankly to increase my enjoyment of the cigars I do smoke. For me, all things in moderation actually increases the pleasure I get from the hobby. The limit allows me to smoke better cigars, and allows my palate a chance to recover so I can fully enjoy each experience to the fullest.

Others have chosen higher or lower limits based on personal preference, palate, budget, and their own evaluation of (or their choice to ignore) the health risks. What you chose will be up to you, but I highly recommend not going with options 1 or 2.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Honestly, I think it's personal preference. What I've found about myself is that if I smoke more than two in a day, my palate is wasted. I also find that when I smoke more than two, it takes a bit more time for my voice to warm up for singing the next day, so I usually smoke only one on a Saturday (yeah, the whole church praise band thing on Sunday). And, of course, the huge elephant in the forum, the C-word. How many cigars in a day every day before you really need to reconsider what you're doing? I don't know. My ER doc friend tells me that the majority of studies on smoking are done on frequent cigarette smokers who inhale or cigar smokers who smoke machine rolled crap and inhale... and that the research available shows that cigar smokers who don't inhale are at no more risk than non-smokers... when the cigars are limited up to 3 per day or so...
> 
> And if I'm being completely honest, I have a friend who was a cigar smoker (probably 5 per day average) who will undergo surgery to fight off oral cancer (44mm tumor on the base of his tongue). This isn't a small ordeal, either. His surgery will require that his face be split open and a good portion of the base of his tongue near his throat will be removed. He will need to relearn to swallow and eat and of course the scarring will probably be not so good. There are two things to consider with this, though... he will not be able to do chemo because he has already had oral cancer once and can't tolerate more chemo. Secondly, he smoked cigars heavily... even to the point of inhaling. This isn't meant to be a downer, guys and gals, this is simply what he is going through. I also have no evidence that points directly to his cigar smoking... but it IS scary. Yes, we reap what we sow and we're all aware of the risks involved in this hobby. I, for one, will continue to enjoy my cigars as long as my life (and my wife) allow me to (and I may even renig on the wife thing if she starts in on me.
> 
> ...


Neal, 
Best wishes to your friend.I'll send up some smoke (prayers) for him and his family...
Thanks for sharing this...
Tal~


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Here's a thread asking a similar question:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/316039-too-much.html
> 
> ...


The ninja always has quality advice... it's hard to find... because it's ninja... but it's always quality.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's be honest, I'm about as hard to spot as Chris Farley in Beverly Hills Ninja. :smoke:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks brother. His name is Jeff and it sucks. But he recently rediscovered his faith (before he knew he had a recurrence) and he is walking the walk.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Let's be honest, I'm about as hard to spot as Chris Farley in Beverly Hills Ninja. :smoke:


LMAO... the ninja is what the ninja is... Chuck Norris, be warned.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I smoke 2/day, sometimes (on weekends) 3, but like others, I find that 3rd is pushing my palate. I can compensate by choosing milder sticks for the first 2 and something stronger for the 3rd, but mostly I like to limit it for the sake of taste.

As for the C-word, it isn't just about how much you smoke a day but for how long (in years). You younger smokers are at a disadvantage here. According to my Dr. (and this is all anecdotal) 1/day isn't going to increase oral cancer risk in any serious way even over a long time. 2/day maybe something to think about over decades of smoking, but not as much a risk as 5/day, etc. Of course risk is very individual and depends on genetics and other factors too. Mostly though, as individuals, we just don't know what those other risk levels are for us personally. I'm lucky in that I didn't begin to smoke seriously (daily) until I was in my 60's, so chances are (especially at 2/day) that something else will get me first.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Good point, Matt. I'm not even 30, and would like to live for a long time, yet. If I were in my 60s, I might feel differently about frequency.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quine said:


> I smoke 2/day, sometimes (on weekends) 3, but like others, I find that 3rd is pushing my palate. I can compensate by choosing milder sticks for the first 2 and something stronger for the 3rd, but mostly I like to limit it for the sake of taste.
> 
> As for the C-word, it isn't just about how much you smoke a day but for how long (in years). You younger smokers are at a disadvantage here. According to my Dr. (and this is all anecdotal) 1/day isn't going to increase oral cancer risk in any serious way even over a long time. 2/day maybe something to think about over decades of smoking, but not as much a risk as 5/day, etc. Of course risk is very individual and depends on genetics and other factors too. Mostly though, as individuals, we just don't know what those other risk levels are for us personally. I'm lucky in that I didn't begin to smoke seriously (daily) until I was in my 60's, so chances are (especially at 2/day) that something else will get me first.


Well said.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Quine said:


> I smoke 2/day, sometimes (on weekends) 3, but like others, I find that 3rd is pushing my palate. I can compensate by choosing milder sticks for the first 2 and something stronger for the 3rd, but mostly I like to limit it for the sake of taste.
> 
> As for the C-word, it isn't just about how much you smoke a day but for how long (in years). You younger smokers are at a disadvantage here. According to my Dr. (and this is all anecdotal) 1/day isn't going to increase oral cancer risk in any serious way even over a long time. 2/day maybe something to think about over decades of smoking, but not as much a risk as 5/day, etc. Of course risk is very individual and depends on genetics and other factors too. Mostly though, as individuals, we just don't know what those other risk levels are for us personally. I'm lucky in that I didn't begin to smoke seriously (daily) until I was in my 60's, so chances are (especially at 2/day) that something else will get me first.


Matthew, I believe I'm lost. Who in the story is 60? You or your doc? Just asking because looking at your avatar (assuming it's you) you dont look 60.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Here's a thread asking a similar question:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/316039-too-much.html
> 
> ...


Well said, nothing really to add to that.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

H6ealth wise I think smoking in tight or enclosed areas are more detrimental than puffin. So, I prefer to stay out of enclosed cigar lounges when I smoke. Every time I enter an active B&M lounge My eyes will start stinging, my throat will feel the effects , and my lungs start protesting. With all that extra enclosed smoke it messes with my taste structures of what I'm smoking. I need good Air circulation to enjoy my smokes. I also recognize that I have health issues too but I don't get those effects when me and the fellas are on the porch. 

Anyone else feel this way? 

Tal~


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Threads like this one are so strange to me...

As long as ya aren't smoking two stogies at once, or smoking in yer sleep, or sucking down a box a day, NO... yer not smoking too much!

Why would anyone care what folks on the internet thing about yer smoking habits?


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Jordan23 said:


> Matthew, I believe I'm lost. Who in the story is 60? You or your doc? Just asking because looking at your avatar (assuming it's you) you dont look 60.


It's me, and I'm 62 now. Yes the avatar is me, picture taken 4 years ago when I was (briefly) a professional cook. Do I look 58? 

Tal, good point. Of course when sitting in an indoor smoking lounge, even well ventilated, our lungs would be impacted by second hand smoke.

Ladies and gentlemen, let's cut to the chase. Our hobby is relaxing and de-stressing, but it is not without other health risks. We live in a world filled with such risks. The water we drink, the air we breath, even a good charred steak or for that matter toasted bread all contain carcinogens. But I'm not rationalizing here. The fact that we live among risks doesn't make it wise to add to them. It makes no sense to deny the enhanced risk from smoking even 1 cigar a day, but we can accept the extra risk, knowingly, for the sake of the personal benefits it confers. At least until the government comes knocking at my door and pries the still smoking cigar out of my dead hands -- using grip #4 by the way!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quine said:


> It's me, and I'm 62 now. Yes the avatar is me, picture taken 4 years ago when I was (briefly) a professional cook. Do I look 58?
> 
> Tal, good point. Of course when sitting in an indoor smoking lounge, even well ventilated, our lungs would be impacted by second hand smoke.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, let's cut to the chase. Our hobby is relaxing and de-stressing, but it is not without other health risks. We live in a world filled with such risks. The water we drink, the air we breath, even a good charred steak or for that matter toasted bread all contain carcinogens. But I'm not rationalizing here. The fact that we live among risks doesn't make it wise to add to them. It makes no sense to deny the enhanced risk from smoking even 1 cigar a day, but we can accept the extra risk, knowingly, for the sake of the personal benefits it confers. At least until the government comes knocking at my door and pries the still smoking cigar out of my dead hands -- using grip #4 by the way!


Truth.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

As someone who's working to cut the cigarette cord and trading them for cigars, I average roughly 1/day and maybe 3 over a typical weekend. Much more than that blows my palate out. Regarding the C-word...it's all about your tolerance for risk. I''ve also spent a considerable amount of time in a steel mill melt shop without a mask. That stuff scares me more than smoking cigs or gars...smoking tobacco never made my mucus turn black when I blew my nose nor made me wash my hair 3 times after work before all the grit was out. It's all about your tolerance for risk. I figure good, handmade cigars cannot be worse for me than cigs and if it relieves my daily stress, then I've lowered other risk factors.

Pros and cons to everything brother. With luck, I will have avoided the big C from cigs and will be able to enjoy cigars for many more years to come.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a very good thread. As much as I don't like to think about this stuff it is important that we all do. Whether it is for health, finance or relationship reasons it is important to be honest with ourselves about what we do. After all it is our actions that make us who we are. Personally I am more concerned with the financial aspect of this hobby getting out of control than the health implications of it. I have always been responsible-(ish) with money. I make a good living (knock on wood) and would never skip on responsabilities to buy cigars, I've never even carried a credit card balance on cigars but I do spend a lot of money on this hobby. Is it too much? I don't really know. I can always rationalize why I need a boutique sampler or box of CC's but should I be having to rationalize the cost? I always save money right out of each paycheck and I haven't (for the most part) stopped doing that so doesn't that mean it's ok to spend another 100 bucks? It's a tough call and if I dwell on it too long it takes the fun out of things so I just stick with Ninja's 3rd rule. It's good advice.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Threads like this one are so strange to me...
> 
> As long as ya aren't smoking two stogies at once, or smoking in yer sleep, or sucking down a box a day, NO... yer not smoking too much!
> 
> Why would anyone care what folks on the internet thing about yer smoking habits?


I can see your point if I was asking for what I should do or how many cigars I should smoke daily but really my questions was can too many cigars in a short period of time blow out your pallete.

The great thing about this forum is that so many smart, experienced, and friendly folks are more than willing to share, learn, and grow from what they read around here. Frankly I enjoy when someone comments and then puts their own personal twist on a subject. The conversation about health seems to have hit some feelings and I for one find the honesty refreshing albeit sad in some stories.

So share on my brothers I am all ears!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Threads like this one are so strange to me...
> 
> As long as ya aren't smoking two stogies at once, or smoking in yer sleep, or sucking down a box a day, NO... yer not smoking too much!
> 
> Why would anyone care what folks on the internet thing about yer smoking habits?


Because often times others have thought about things we haven't. Seeking out others' advice, especially those older and wiser, can give us insight we never would have had ourselves.

And heck, why not smoke two stogies at once? What makes that the cutoff? Why not just chain smoke all day? The reality is, we can close our eyes and ignore any kind of thoughtful weighing of the risks and simply "do what we want", while justifying it by saying "risks are everywhere", or we can choose to _weigh_ the risks, and then make an informed decision about what is appropriate.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

krpolaski said:


> I can see your point if I was asking for what I should do or how many cigars I should smoke daily but really my questions was can too many cigars in a short period of time blow out your pallete.


I think they can, but how much is too much and over how long would be very subjective. Personally I think 3 is too much for my palate in a day, but the next day I seem to be back to normal -- though what "normal" means will change over longer time because any kind of tobacco use (even smokeless) will degrade taste over the long term. I don't know what would happen if I smoked more in a day (how long it takes for my palate to come back to normal) because I've never tried it


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

what can I say... It's all I wanna do. Just ain't enogh effn time in a day to do it though! WTF?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I smoke about 2 cigars a week. When I first started I would go on cheap stick smoking sprees, now I try and focus on better quality and enjoy the heck out of my smokes.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Good point, Matt. I'm not even 30, and would like to live for a long time, yet. If I were in my 60s, I might feel differently about frequency.


I'm going to be 62 in November. I smoke 3-4 cigars a day for the last few years ever since I gave up cigarettes (pack and a half a day), with no obvious ill effects. I actually feel more fit since I do not inhale smoke anymore, only savor the cigar flavors.

My wife says that I don't snore anymore, and I can climb ladders, crawl around in an attic or two, and walk up 40 feet of stairs without getting winded (these are thing I do every day on the job).

For me I could smoke more cigars a day, but I can't afford it. I don't like cheapo smokes. :ss


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

smoking cigars is actually good for your heath then. Light'em up!


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the younger generation (i'm 30 and feel included in this) are more hyper aware of the risks of smoking and it's a serious question to leverage in your mind. I know if I smoke too much I start to get that guilt and start to think about being around for my two year daughter etc. I used to smoke cigs and still do whilst drinking. I smoked cigs from age 15 to 25 fairly heavily....then from around 26 to 28 smoked around a pack a month. Now cigarettes I only smoke when drinking in excess with the fellas which is once a month if that. For instance I am going to a bachelor party at the beach this weekend...I know I will probably plow through a pack of smokes and a few cigars.....I wish I could just have cigars but once I pass the 4-5 drink wall I want a cig :/ I average about 3-4 cigars a week. I find it does relax me and gives me time to myself which is hard to come by with a 2 year old and another baby on the way  (btw I type this while I enjoy a diesel unlimited...great smoke) 

I think it boils down to what you're comfortable with as a man (or woman)....basically whatever amount will put your mind at ease is where you should be. If you feel guilty like you're smoking too much you probably are. I am a firm believer stress is the real killer.....fwiw


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

I am in the same camp as aninjaforallseasons. Works for me  .


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Quine said:


> I think they can, but how much is too much and over how long would be very subjective. Personally I think 3 is too much for my palate in a day, but the next day I seem to be back to normal -- though what "normal" means will change over longer time because any kind of tobacco use (even smokeless) will degrade taste over the long term. I don't know what would happen if I smoked more in a day (how long it takes for my palate to come back to normal) because I've never tried it


For me 3 depending on how strong the cigars are. 3 full bodied smokes definitely depletes my pallete. I am still jones to try a Lot 23 you recommended. Haven't got any cheap enough yet. Always getting outbidded.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

sincerity said:


> I think it boils down to what you're comfortable with as a man (or woman)....basically whatever amount will put your mind at ease is where you should be. If you feel guilty like you're smoking too much you probably are. I am a firm believer stress is the real killer.....fwiw


True. I enjoyed my weeken of smoking a lot. And I think I was good until I finished off that Punisher. Luckily I am taking Sept off of cigars so my pallete should recover just fine.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

mata777 said:


> I smoke about 2 cigars a week. When I first started I would go on cheap stick smoking sprees, now I try and focus on better quality and enjoy the heck out of my smokes.


I am still in the testing phase. I am buying singles, 5'ers, and samplers trying to find those really good cigars. I do have a list of expensive cigrs I would like to try but they defintely can't be frequent smokes at $15 - $20 per.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I try to limit my smoking to 2 cigars a week, my wife doesn't like my hobby as much as I do. 

I also try to be conscience about the health related issues, but not worry about it.

I know it is not healthy, and I don't try to convince myself otherwise.

I enjoy what I smoke.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

The limit should be the exact point at which you ask yourself "is this too much", or anything similar to that line. That is generally your brain telling you something, which is different for every person whatsoever.


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Tal Ditto..... I too smoke 'value" sticks and I smoke to relax.



Steel Talon said:


> I always finish my day at 3pm, When the weather is good I grab a couple of sticks a book, some port and head for my little Island of solitude under a big shade tree. I read, I relax, I solve homework problems. Once or twice a month somebody usually drops by with a 6 pack I'm thankful for good friends. My sticks are also "affordable" (I got kids in college and 3 still making their way to college :biggrin: ) I enjoy my sticks they are probably considered "Rockets" to most here But they get me by.
> 
> So I smoke 2 a day on average.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Quine said:


> It's me, and I'm 62 now. Yes the avatar is me, picture taken 4 years ago when I was (briefly) a professional cook. Do I look 58?
> 
> Tal, good point. Of course when sitting in an indoor smoking lounge, even well ventilated, our lungs would be impacted by second hand smoke.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, let's cut to the chase. Our hobby is relaxing and de-stressing, but it is not without other health risks. We live in a world filled with such risks. The water we drink, the air we breath, even a good charred steak or for that matter toasted bread all contain carcinogens. But I'm not rationalizing here. The fact that we live among risks doesn't make it wise to add to them. It makes no sense to deny the enhanced risk from smoking even 1 cigar a day, but we can accept the extra risk, knowingly, for the sake of the personal benefits it confers.* At least until the government comes knocking at my door and pries the still smoking cigar out of my dead hands -- using grip #4 by the way*!


Spot on Matthew..

Somehow Bob Dylan comes to mind when I read your last line...

....Mamma come take this cigar from me, I can't smoke em' anymore. The dark smoke rings are coming down......... :cowboyic9:​
Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

stepheng said:


> Tal Ditto..... I too smoke 'value" sticks and I smoke to relax.


WooHoo a man after my own heart. Viva la Value!! (hand rolled of course.:mrgreen
Good Karma
Tal~


----------

